# Superhero kits from Moebius!



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius is supposedly going to produce kits of:

Iron Man form the new movie

Hulk from the movie (I'm assuming the new movie not the one from a couple of years ago.)

Spider-man kit. (don't know if this is movie or comic book based)

Wow! Everytime Frank makes a new announcement it's always for something really cool.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow! Is that really true! Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Are you pullin' my leg?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent news like to see a new version of the Hulk and spiderman in styrene:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We let some dealers in on that info yesterday. Nothing will be out until early 2009, but we thought we'd announce the license. Look for more news on the website soon!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're spoiling us rotten Frank!! Thank you very much!
BTW, did you see the Moebius Club? thread ???? (Just thought I'd mention it)

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would rather see the Superheroes 1960's-70's comic book art style.Don't forget the Super Villains,since they are often as colorful,if not more,than the Superheroes themselves.Is there a web page where we can see the evolution of the Superheroes art versions from the 1950's up to today.Are you trying to obtain the licences for both the DC comics as well as Marvel.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Moebuis any chance of us seeing a Frank Gorshin Riddler kit or a Linda Carter Wonderwoman kit?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ooo ironman woot!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Oh Yeah!










I'm a child of the Silver Age but there's a gazillion GK model kits and statues based on the 60s and 70s comics. I, for one, welcome styrene kits based on the new movie versions.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

*THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! :thumbsup:

Finally some new / old school Super Hero figure kits. In what I'm sure will be the AURORA style. How much awesome is this? Much better than a re-do of milked 40 year old Space Ships I must say (with all due respect).

Now, I'm not one who tends to post "Let's get this whatever character, etc. done" as a model very often, but dang... there are so many old (and new) DC hero kits that need to be looked at.

So, PLEASE, PLEASE PLEASE... (FRANK  ) see about making a kit on the one hero who has always got the short straw when it comes to having a merchandising deal for him in the past (No AURORAs, No MEGOs, No Capt. Action, No Lunch Boxes, etc.).

THIS IS THE GUY WE (at least me) NEED A MODEL OF:

* *GREEN LANTERN









* *And it should be Hal Jordan, not any other variant GL.

Man, this would so ROCK!**

Truly, we are in the golden age of models!

Also thanks for all you've done, and will do, for the community.

**Regards, Geoff*​


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ I'm with you, Geoff (and Green Arrow would be nice)

I do hope the DC license is obtainable. We all have our favorites, but I do lean toward the DC side more. Plus, I have a lot of styrene kits of Marvel characters already. (toybiz, PL) I guess they are more generous when it comes to licensing.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:YES, Geoff! GL! ...okay the lantern tattoo I have is Kyle Rayner's not Hal Jordan's but yer right...time for a styrene kit of the greatest Graan Lantern of all! Say the oath with me...

In birghtest day
In blackest night
No evil shall escape my sight.
Let those who worship evil's might
beware my power...
GREEN LANTERN'S LIGHT!
...man, I get goosebumps every time I say that!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree with you Geoff, no forty year old space ships, bring on the super heroes and villains!!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> ...any chance of us seeing a Frank Gorshin Riddler kit ...?


This one that Aurora had originally planned?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Whaaa!!! Bring It On!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

DENCOMM said:


> This one that Aurora had originally planned?


Seems unlikely considering the licensing enigma (get it?) with that show. PL did all the Aurora vehicles _except_ the Batmobile, now Mattel gives us the die-cast Batmobile - but there has been _no_ other "collectable" licensing on that show for a couple of decades now.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I personally would love a set of Adam West/Burt Ward -Batman and Robin kits!!!

Yeah I know about the rights and all, but Hot Wheels getting the rights to the Batmobile WAS A MAJOR BREAK THROUGH!!

And of course, all the Villians.

Frank is there any chance of this?!?!?

High Regards,

Beatlepaul


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It was a major breakthrough on the _car_.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Frank, thanks for anything and everything you manage to put on the shelves. I only hope the price of crude doesn't get in your way before too long.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> We let some dealers in on that info yesterday. Nothing will be out until early 2009, but we thought we'd announce the license. Look for more news on the website soon!




That's GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRREAT!!!!!!! news Moebius! We really need a new Hulk kit in plastic and I'm looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with. I'll also be buying Spidey and Iron Man too!

Looks like some more dents in my wallet!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I think IronMan is going to be a way-cool subject. Here's hoping that the movie strikes gold and a sequel keeps the kit timely.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool news! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

None of the comic licensing is easy, but this was the best start for us. At least Marvel is one company. DC is Warner as well, and complications begin. Don't worry about the price of oil getting to us, worry about the cost of steel. This is where the major costs come into play! Hope you like what we do with Marvel!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome stuff Frank!!!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> None of the comic licensing is easy, but this was the best start for us. At least Marvel is one company. DC is Warner as well, and complications begin. Don't worry about the price of oil getting to us, worry about the cost of steel. This is where the major costs come into play! Hope you like what we do with Marvel!


I understand, believe me.

* BUT -- Once Iron Man & Hulk sculpts are done, and you knock those out of the park, then WB will be more likely to let you play in their sandbox.

With Batman movies, Superman movies and one of Wonder Woman coming, DC cartoons on all the time, they would be foolish to not allow some models to be made. 

Then, you hit them with... "We really want to make a model of GREEN LANTERN, what do you suits say?" Then they'll be "Yeah Franky- baaaaa-beeeee, sounds like a money maker." :thumbsup:

There is also a Justice League movie in the works, and a Green Lantern movie in development. -- Ripe for MOEBIUS pic'ns. 

Thanks for the response by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm not looking to start a FIRESTORM, but I prefer Kyle as Green Lantern to Hal. After all, Kyle brought back the Guardians that Hal had killed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will Iron Man be in an Aurora style box and graphics? "All Plastic Assembly Kit."

Painting cover like the first Superman or a Carmine Infantino inked drawing?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Moebius said:


> Hope you like what we do with Marvel!


If they turn out anything like the Conan sculpt they are going to be fantastic.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I know that DC comics was selling a few years ago,Superman flying over Supergirl that had crashed in her rocket coming from Krypton,old comic book style.Real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> Will Iron Man be in an Aurora style box and graphics? "All Plastic Assembly Kit."
> 
> Painting cover like the first Superman or a Carmine Infantino inked drawing?


I seriously doubt Marvel would approve anything like that. They have a style they like to follow for film related packaging and I know they'll make me stick close to it. Sorry!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> I seriously doubt Marvel would approve anything like that. They have a style they like to follow for film related packaging and I know they'll make me stick close to it. Sorry!


But the film will be WAY gone (out of theaters) by then???

I understand the need to leverage marketing, and brand identity (I work in Marketing) but the movie will be a done deal by that time. Maybe the DVD release can get some milage out of a movie tie in package design, but Iron Man himself, sans movie tie-in, also stands as a brand alone.

With Marvel allowing PL to reissue Hulk, Spidey and Cap America in retro style packaging they may also allow a hybrid contemporary-retro take on the package. The Iron Man armor would be modern, logo modern, but the actual art style an AURORA-isk painting that has the feel of the Conan box. Worth a shot to ask.

Or, ask if you could develop variant package box art; one modern style, one retro-aurora style. MARVEL loves the variant packaging idea no doubt. They practically invented the variant comic book cover sham.

This has been a fun thread.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I would soooooooooooooo love a kit of the Movie Ironman. Been a major fan of that character all my life and now....*faints*


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

_"Hope you like what we do with Marvel!"_

With your track record so far I'm sure _like _will be an understatement!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Quick somebody get the smelling salts for the Weasel - poor guy just passed out on us!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Moebius said:


> None of the comic licensing is easy, but this was the best start for us. At least Marvel is one company. DC is Warner as well, and complications begin. Don't worry about the price of oil getting to us, worry about the cost of steel. This is where the major costs come into play! Hope you like what we do with Marvel!


Can't wait to see what you do with Marvel...that is something to be excited about!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Geoff Boaz said:


> I understand, believe me.
> 
> * BUT -- Once Iron Man & Hulk sculpts are done, and you knock those out of the park, then WB will be more likely to let you play in their sandbox.


Actually, what's much more likely is that DC will try to produce kits themselves, if they think there's a market for them.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Oh, man! I'll be building 2--one for me, and one for a co-worker who is a major Iron Man nut!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Pretty sure Tom Lowe has the WB rights, which include a certain caped crusader that has a new movie coming out this summer.



Scheisseler said:


> Actually, what's much more likely is that DC will try to produce kits themselves, if they think there's a market for them.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do agree that a great way to go is to make the kits based on the comic books characters,which have been around forever,and will still be for a long time.Taken from a movie is not a bad idea,providing that you can release those same superheroes,movie style,at the same time as the movies come out in order to maximize the sales.Now,don't forget that toys of these same Superheroes,movie style version,will probably flood the market,which would reduce the sales of those same superheroes in kit form greatly.So Superheroes taken from comic books seems to be the better idea after all,in my opinion.Better to have steady sales than flash in the pan sales.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

F91 said:


> Pretty sure Tom Lowe has the WB rights, which include a certain caped crusader that has a new movie coming out this summer.












:devil:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Excellent!! I'd buy 2.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

This is fantastic news! I know the kits will be a huge success. I also hope you have the opportunity to follow up with some of the earlier versions of Ironman. I think most fans would be extremely interested in the original suit, and the 70s classic red and gold suit!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'd like a 2-Pac.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tu- Pac??


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Actually, I'd prefer a Six-Pac.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Frank, since you're now in with Marvel, please keep the next Silver Surfer movie in the back of your mind, too. Hopefully it won't be tied to the awful FF flicks and so will be able to stand on its own (hopefully). And if Galactus is really in it, you got two really cool kits right there.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Six -pac??


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Quick somebody get the smelling salts for the Weasel - poor guy just passed out on us!


 
What can I say? Never thought I would see a non-garage kit of that bad boy.
Still feeling a bit woozie!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*BOL* Y'all are killing me here!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will Chris White paint the Iron Man box cover?

I think a painting would look better than a photograph. A painting would be true to Aurora and you can add a small circular photo of the kit like Aurora did with the Superboy kit.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great news, I won't add to the wish list, just looking forward to these kits.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Since you have the Marvel license, and everyone seems to like monsters. How about a Morbius, the Living Vampire kit? Also, and I don't know if this is possible, but Marvel also had the monsters: Tomb of Dracula, Werewolf by Night, Tales of the Zombie, Monster of Frankenstein, Damien Hellstrom: Son of Satan and his sister, Satana.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd definitely buy the Monster from the 1st issue (or Power Records 33 & comic, if you had it too).


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

How about this one Frank.










I always loved the look of this guy!

RK


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> How about this one Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like man-thing too, but I would think the market for him would be about you, me and that other guy.

He's not even a d-list character anymore, and he was only b- at best in his hey-day. But, he would make a cool kit...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Man Thing is a good mixture of monster anderhero.Wasn't he called the Swamp Thing also.A fantastic resin sculpture was done of him a few years back.Would it sell well.Who knows.A nice little swamp diorama included with him wouldn't hurt.Perhaps a beautiful woman explorer in front of him,either scared to death while facing him,or havingck turned to him,oblivious to the danger behind her.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> The Man Thing is a good mixture of monster anderhero.Wasn't he called the Swamp Thing also.A fantastic resin sculpture was done of him a few years back.Would it sell well.Who knows.A nice little swamp diorama included with him wouldn't hurt.Perhaps a beautiful woman explorer in front of him,either scared to death while facing him,or havingck turned to him,oblivious to the danger behind her.


Swamp Thing is from DC comics, Man-Thing is Marvel. Not sure which came first (aside from Solomon Grundy, which was the first, that is).










* Update, looks like Man-thing was first, just by a few months though. Both 1st appeared in 1971.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bat Toys, The Box for Iron Man will use art provided by Marvel.
It's their property. They have to approve the box art. The most logical way to get that done is to use their art.
Wheather or not the art will be a photo or a painting has yet to be determined we'll have to see what Marvel will make available to us.

The kit is being developed from one piece of Marvel's art so we may use that piece of art that the kit is based on. TOO early to know for sure.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A series of X-Men kits with interlocking bases. Classic John Byrne period (Cyclops, Storm, green Phoenix, Wolverine, Nightcrawler, Kitty, Beast).

A series of Avengers kits with interlocking bases. Classic Neal Adams period (Cap, Shellhead, Hawkeye, Scarlet Witch, Quicksilver, Wasp, Giant-Man, Vision).

1/8 scale I guess.

*AVENGERS UNASSEMBLED!!!*


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Definitely great news!! Love 'em all! 

Wayne


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Geoff Boaz said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: That's priceless!!!

I tell ya', I'm not too much into figure kits. But even this hardware junkie can get into a kit of Iron Man! I always had a passive interest in him & with the movie stoking the flames, it's just too good of an opportunity to pass up! Painting the armor with metallics should be fun & the glow from his "glowy bits" is the perfect blue from an LED!

Frank, your new license is a great opportunity!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well, I would consider Iron Man as hardware. Sure there's a guy inside but really you're modeling the armor.



Did John really say *Avenger's Unassembled ?*

Somebody over in Jersey go smack him!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh tell me that wouldn't be a great advertising line! :lol:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> Oh tell me that wouldn't be a great advertising line! :lol:


*Bwah, hah, hah, hah, hah, hah!!!*

OK, that would be a pretty neat ad line.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Oh tell me that wouldn't be a great advertising line! :lol:


You know... they did a whole story-line based on something similar few years back.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and here I thought you were dyed-in-the-wool DC, Geoff!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...and here I thought you were dyed-in-the-wool DC, Geoff!


Ha! That obvious huh?

Yeah, I'm a BIG DC fan, but I still have a fondness for bits of Marvel.

Too bad they've strayed rather far off radar of late.  Most of their stuff I pass on, but they have had a few gems (story lines) of late too.

Still, DC is king. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd go DC over Marvel most any time too, Geoff...OOH! OOH! WATCHMEN kits!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's the opposite for me and I never really got into DC comics. Don't get me wrong I used to get them occasionally and liked them but I found the Marvel characters and comics much more interesting.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As long as we get some new superhero styrene it doesn't matter whether it's Marvel, DC, Dark Horse (anybody wanna see Hellboy in styrene?)...odds are I'll be building 'em! Hey, Geoff..."and I shall shed my light over dark evil"...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will Marvel allow variant boxes that are in sixties Aurora style?

Would like to see the Batman and Superboy circle photo of kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bat Toys,
Marvel will expect that packaging for kits must follow their style guides - they spend millions developing style guides to assure brand identities for their characters and their movies. They expect licensors to follow the style guides.
I expect that Marvel character kits will use Marvel artwork. 
If we do classic comic book characters, then I expect that the box art will use Comic book covers. Some of those kits may coincidentally look like old Aurora boxes.

Dave


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> ...Some of those kits may coincidentally look like old Aurora boxes.


 
That would be best!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm happy as long as the box art isn't lame photos of hastily done build-ups (like most of the AMT car kits). I'm sure they'll look great!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Perhaps they should enlist the services of Sir Buzzconroy to do build-ups for the boxes...


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Bat Toys,
> Marvel will expect that packaging for kits must follow their style guides - they spend millions developing style guides to assure brand identities for their characters and their movies. They expect licensors to follow the style guides.
> I expect that Marvel character kits will use Marvel artwork.
> If we do classic comic book characters, then I expect that the box art will use Comic book covers. Some of those kits may coincidentally look like old Aurora boxes.
> ...


Using Marvel approved artwork already on the net, and trying to figure out which of those had a model-style dynamic pose, and trying to tap into the AURORA style, this is what I came up with.










I'm sure a more painted style would lend itself more to the AURORA style. But if the control art must be used then something like this may work.

*Again, this is just my photoshop take, and not the actual box or the sculpted figure from MOEBIUS.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet job, Geoff! They should take a hint from you!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's nice to have great box art but it's what's inside that is most important!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*THESE ARE THE TWO SUPERHERO KITS I WOULD LIKE VERY MUCH TO SEE:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I second that emotion...:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AND THEN........


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm still trying to figure out what the obsession is with "Aurora box" art or "Aurora style" art. What exactly is the definition of those terms? Aurora certainly used a variety of styles over the years, from cartoon illustrations, to Bama paintings, to publicity photos and model photos plastered on boxes of every shape and size. 

It might be easier to ask, "what is not Aurora style?"

I think we can trust that Frank will use a bit of Aurora "flavor" in all their products, as well as a bit of Revell, Monogram, AMT, Lindberg, Polar Lights, Airfix and anyone else that might have produced a cool kit. 

Steve


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the obsession is with "Aurora box" art or "Aurora style" art. What exactly is the definition of those terms? Aurora certainly used a variety of styles over the years, from cartoon illustrations, to Bama paintings, to publicity photos and model photos plastered on boxes of every shape and size.
> 
> It might be easier to ask, "what is not Aurora style?"
> 
> ...


I agree, they used many "styles" but the basic concept centered around the kit sculpted image as it actually was. I'm talking mostly about their early Super Hero kits only. That's the "style" which seems to fit within the context of this thread and subsequent banter about box art. -- IE not the style for kits from later reissues, or other non-hero figure kits in the 70s.

And it's not really an obsession, it's a discussion. Mostly amongst those who value that sort of thing (like myself). Being a prof graphic designer, I enjoy retro art, as much as contemporary art... and as much as model building itself.

And I trust Frank, as others do, no doubt. All this box art talk is basically for $hit & giggles.

Hope that helps clear things up, regards.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think we can all agree it's what's inside the box that counts.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

BIG LYNDA CARTER!
BIG LYNDA CARTER!
BIG LYNDA CARTER!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, she is isn't she? Yum....

Chris.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Aurora box style is large block letters of the title on the side panels with a small image of the cover followed by their logo. Box art is preferably photorealistic paintings but can be inked art. The words "All Plastic Assembly Kit" on the cover with the logo. Colored bars underlining the side panel words. I'd say regardless of the covers logo, it's important that the side panels have the name in block letters.

This mock up of a never made kit shows the Aurora style:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I think you described it very well BatToys. The example is perfect. The Aurora box art is a fond memory for a lot of us. So, sure, we would like to see some new kits with this particular style.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I always thought this would make a great cover for a Sheena model box. From a comic by the late great Dave Stevens.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What I like about superhero kits based on the latest movies is that they're fairly faithful to the old designs but they also have an air of realism about them. Take Iron Man for instance, he looks as if he could really exist as the movie designers had to design a suit that a guy could wear in real life (like armour). Whereas when these characters were just in the comics the only thing that mattered was whether they looked right on paper. The suits would often be totally impractical or clunky.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW! Great news! I can't wait to see these as styrene kits!

Charlie


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope they do Spider-Man in the style of either Steve Ditko or John Romita...talk about classic Webhead! :thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Hulk done in the Jack Kirby style. From his earliest appearances.

Rogue


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Agreed!...although I always thought Aurora's Hulk sort of resembled the Hulk from the Jack Kirby/Bill Everett days...
speaking of Bill Everett...what about Prince Namor, the Sub-Mariner?


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic news! Thank you Moebius for making some of my fondest figure kit dreams come true. 

And I vote for a Hal Jordan Green Lantern kit, too!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yay! Another of us, Geoff! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RogueJ said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a Hulk done in the Jack Kirby style. From his earliest appearances.
> 
> Rogue




I was going to suggest to Moebius if they could do the kit in a way so that a Jack Kirby style head could be included as an option or a future option. 


Like this amazing sculpture (shame it's not styrene)

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/mv112.html


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

great idea!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Agreed!...although I always thought Aurora's Hulk sort of resembled the Hulk from the Jack Kirby/Bill Everett days...
> speaking of Bill Everett...what about Prince Namor, the Sub-Mariner?




I sort of see what you mean but I have to be honest I don't like that Aurora Hulk kit at all. I always thought it looked really goofy and silly.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm...yyyyeah...he does have kind of a ballet-like pose going on there I guess... ...so a classic Hulk is in order along with the classic Spider-Man...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> What I like about superhero kits based on the latest movies is that they're fairly faithful to the old designs but they also have an air of realism about them. Take Iron Man for instance, he looks as if he could really exist as the movie designers had to design a suit that a guy could wear in real life (like armour). Whereas when these characters were just in the comics the only thing that mattered was whether they looked right on paper. The suits would often be totally impractical or clunky.


Remember the early Kirby/Heck/Ditko Iron Man used to carry his armor folded up in a very thin briefcase. Yeah, right!

It seems unlikely that Moebius can pull off both current movie versions of these characters _as well_ as the classic comic book versions. There's a whole "statue" market out there that has mined that ground quite well. Another thing that is true is that Jack Kirby's style seems to present a particular challenge to model kit sculptors. Horizon - as good as they were - did the Kirby take on their Thor and Captain America kits and both of them just came out looking _wrong. _Now, the Hulk statue SUNGOD linked is right on - but you usually don't get that kind of fidelity in model kits. 

On the DC side - I've yet to see a sculptor really capture the Carmine Infantino look in three dimensions. Would that the classic Aurora kit had actually looked like the box-art. Here's a very nice "statue" that gets close.










One classic Marvel artist I'd love to see captured in styrene is the incredible Jim Steranko.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

totally agree with you on Steranko...but Horizon's Captain America didn't resemble ANYBODY'S art style as far as I could tell. I wound up convertint two of them...one into the more-or-less evil version of the Tick and one into a somewhat obscure comic character named, Doc Stearn, Mr. Monster.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Remember the early Kirby/Heck/Ditko Iron Man used to carry his armor folded up in a very thin briefcase. Yeah, right!
> 
> It seems unlikely that Moebius can pull off both current movie versions of these characters _as well_ as the classic comic book versions. There's a whole "statue" market out there that has mined that ground quite well. Another thing that is true is that Jack Kirby's style seems to present a particular challenge to model kit sculptors. Horizon - as good as they were - did the Kirby take on their Thor and Captain America kits and both of them just came out looking _wrong. _Now, the Hulk statue SUNGOD linked is right on - but you usually don't get that kind of fidelity in model kits.
> 
> ...




I think the Moebius sculptor/s could easily do a Jack Kirby style head. I've seen a resin kit here and there trying to get the Jack Kirby look but I haven't been impressed with them and don't forget that resin kits are pretty much a different market to styrene kits. There's many, many people out there who would buy a plastic kit but wouldn't bother with resin. That's why there's so much excitement with what Moebius and Monarch are coming out with.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've done styrene, vinyl, and resin kits...and if I had my druthers, I'd stick with styrene or vinyl.


----------

